# Overheating..aghhh!



## ndtw (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,
My computer keeps overheating and shutting off whenever i am working ( at least 2 times a day!) I have done all the recommended things like cleaning out any dust ( there wasnt much) and emptying the temporary files folder as well as removing any unused programes that are taking up space. My C drive has a capacity of 149 GB with 2.05 remaining. Could this be the cause, should there be more space available for it to be stable and run smoothly, if so how do i do that. The larger programs i have removed dont seem to have made much of a dent space wise. I am pretty limited when it come to this sort of thing so any help would be greatly appreciated
thanks

computer:
Pentium (R) D CPU 2.80GHz
2.81 Ghz, 1.00 GB of RAM


----------



## ska_cruz (Jan 23, 2009)

just let your cpu casing to be open and if can try to use extra cooler.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the same proc on my brothers comp, and the problem was the CPU fan, 1st, reseat the processor, clean and reapply thermal paste, 2nd, if that doesnt work, clean the hell out of the HS/fan using compressed air and/or toothbrush, 3rd if that doesnt work, get a cheap aftermarket cooler. oh and make sure the hs/fan is seated all the way on there, the Pentium D comes with a shady hs/fan and will rattle itself loose sometimes, and it just takes 5 secs to push one of those stupid pushpins in.

Also, try using a program i really like, called regscrubXP, it will help clean out your registry gunk, it is a freeware program, and easy to find, just google it...


----------

